# Seiko Brightz SDGM001



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I thought I'd give this an airing this evening. It's not been on for a while.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

that's nice greg, here I am pondering my next purchase and fancying a nice blue dial for a change and you flash that  , can you get them in uk?

deano


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello deano,

I'm not sure if you can get them in the UK (other than importing one yourself). I hear they've been discontinued but I don't know if that's 100% correct. Some of the Japanese sellers are still advertising them.
As for a blue dial - Seiko have just released a couple of colour variants of the cocktail time I read last week. This one looks quite nice indeed and may end up on Reggie's Radar !! :biggrin:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I just realised that I'd entitled this thread SDGM001 when in fact it should have read SDGM003.

The sister is here, this is the 001.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

I've always been enchanted by the SDGM003. That onyx crown really compliments the dial. It seems to be where the line of diminishing returns becomes steep.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

JustinianIV said:


> I've always been enchanted by the SDGM003. That onyx crown really compliments the dial. It seems to be where the line of diminishing returns becomes steep.


 Yes, I agree. The build quality and finish is way above its price point.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

That blue one is a lovely looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)

reggie747 said:


> Hello deano,
> 
> I'm not sure if you can get them in the UK (other than importing one yourself). I hear they've been discontinued but I don't know if that's 100% correct. Some of the Japanese sellers are still advertising them.
> As for a blue dial - Seiko have just released a couple of colour variants of the cocktail time I read last week. This one looks quite nice indeed and may end up on Reggie's Radar !! :biggrin:


 Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Sorry love the SDGM00* models but can't seem to gel with the presage models


----------



## PaulGH (May 26, 2017)

reggie747 said:


> I thought I'd give this an airing this evening. It's not been on for a while.


 Stunning watch, I tried and failed to get my hands on one a few months ago.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

What sort of prices are these going for pre-owned?

I quite fancy either the blue or white face, but don't know what a good price is.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

The blue one was a special and commands prices well over a grand. The champagne or black vary in price from between £ 400 - 600 depending where you look.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

reggie747 said:


> The blue one was a special and commands prices well over a grand. The champagne or black vary in price from between £ 400 - 600 depending where you look.


 Thanks. Will keep an eye out for one.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Hrm, looking on Amzon, some US importers offer the SDGM001 for US$1150 or so. That's a beautiful dress watch. Just wish it had a wee bit of Lumibrite on it.

A SARB065 came up as an Japanese import, this is … just … lovely.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Or you could take a chance on creation £100 cheaper but liable for duty charges


----------

